# Legal salaries



## Rach8 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been offered a position of trade mark agent/lawyer within a Singapore law firm. The annual salary offered is SG$ 42,000. 

This is really really low isn't it? Does anyone know sort of a salary could an expect expect? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

i don't know how the legal profession works, but I guess they do have expensive lawyers, as well as cheaper lawyers - but, 42k S$ PA is pretty low ..

works out to about 3,500 $ - just about nice, if you are a bachelor and have less obligations .. for my 2 cents, anything less than 60K PA is not worth, in Singapore .. unless you have other reasons to move yourself here ..


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

If you are interested to accept the position, then maybe you can negotiate your salary. $42k is quite low.


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

Were you able to negotiate your salary?


----------



## Sukgill78 (Sep 19, 2012)

*I got miss Guided by the Job Placement agent*

Dear Sir or Madam:
I am from India. Holding Master degree in Political Science & also holding an Advance Diploma in Computer application. Having a 4yrs experience as a dispatch manager from Sydney. Two years experience as Marketing executive with Telecommunication Company in India. Also worked as computer and consultant firm in India as Business Development Manager for six Years. This year on month of March my company shut down due to my Boss’s personal reasons then I have appointed a agent from India to get me Job In Singapore relevant to my work Experience after that I have told I will be working in Singapore as a Restaurant Manager and they applied for me as E-Pass but some reason that pass was decline by the MOM Singapore they never provide me the Key in Details but lately they told me they put me as a executive chef and they have motivated my details. I just wanted to know how can I change my profile know I can I convinced the MOM please do guide me I really keen to work in Singapore I have good command on my work experienced 
Thanks
Looking forward 
Sukki Gill


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Sukki Gill : shouldn't you ask this question in a new thread, or ask in a relevant thread, instead of hijacking the 'legal salaries' thread ???


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

lately they told me they put me as a executive chef and they have motivated my details. I just wanted to know how can I change my profile know I can I convinced the MOM please do guide me I really keen to work in Singapore I have good command on my work experienced 

Suuki, you might be asked about cooking, dessert and pastry etc skills during interview. Can you convince them with certificates or do your work history demonstrate experience in exec chef level?


----------



## Sukgill78 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dear Sir 
I provided all the documents and experience to the agent what original and truly I have. but I think he has manipulated my resume and made me chef and presented me as chef in MOM. if I'm asking him to give me the Key in Details he is asking me for the S$300 but at from the first time he didn't ask me any money.please guide where else I can Get my Key in Details.
Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sukgill: only the person who filed the application has access to the details, and from what I know, MOM doesn't take it lightly when 'details' are changed - they take it as manipulation .. 

lorgnette: I have handled too many appeals with MOM - you cannot convince MOM - it has to be employer who filed the application who has to do it .. correct me if I am wrong .. From MOM"s point of view, the problem is an IT guy is coming as a Chef - what gives then ?


----------

